# JSF: Client HostName herausfinden



## MrWhite (26. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn bei einem JSF-Request den Client-Hostnamen herausfinden? Geht das überhaupt über einen ActionListener? Wie macht man das?

Mfg.
MrWhite


----------



## Prismapanda (26. Okt 2009)

Vielleicht so in der Art:

((RequestFacade) FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequest()).getRemoteAddr()

Bin mir mit dem Cast nicht sicher, aber so in der Richtung müsste es gehen.

Gruß
PP


----------

